# Brew day sit in



## qbox (15/2/13)

Hey guys.

I have just move to Thornton and started brewing. Is there any one local that wouldn't mind me checking out their brew day.

Thanks

Ben


----------



## doon (15/2/13)

What state is thornton in??


----------



## qbox (15/2/13)

Nsw 20min east from Newcastle.

Ben


----------



## doon (15/2/13)

Ahh ok maybe update where you are for the tards like me that dont know where thornton is


----------



## JDW81 (15/2/13)

qbox said:


> Nsw 20min east from Newcastle.
> 
> Ben


20 minutes east of Newcastle? Really? 20 minutes east of Newcastle would have you falling off the continental shelf IIR.


----------



## qbox (15/2/13)

Good point. I just moved from South Australia so i am still thinking every thing is east of me!!!


----------



## troyedwards (16/2/13)

I live in the Maitland area and may be doing a brew soon. Living in Thornton you don't work for a certain government organisation do you?


----------



## qbox (16/2/13)

Troy no one really works at this certain government organisation. 

Ben


----------



## Moad (20/2/13)

ARTC? No one works there! North of Newy...

I'm doing a brew next weekend in Newy, BIAB. Only my 4th batch so I'm no expert but you are welcome to come and help out/taste the fruits of previous labour

Rowdy how is your fat yak? Wouldn't mind doing one next


----------

